# Boa constrictor on the loose on the Gold Coast after it was caught at Surfers



## Fuscus (Apr 7, 2015)

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...leased-by-police/story-fnihsrk2-1227293529308


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 7, 2015)

Idiots


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Apr 7, 2015)

sigh... even small children are at risk... look at the size of it. also it was an african rock python that supposedly killed 2 boys in canada not a boa constrictor what a fail.. sensationalist media...


----------



## spotTed (Apr 7, 2015)

Yep, it looks real. I posted a comment on another thread about this, saying it was probably a hoax. Wish it was, what a stuff up by qld police.


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 7, 2015)

Sounds like the standard kind of screw-up people make, even when they have good intentions. At least they're acknowledging the stuff-up and have tried to address it. With any luck they should be able to catch it again.



> ?These snakes could wipe out entire species of reptiles and they have been known to eat cats and dogs,?


I would like to see the journal article relating to this.



> ?They carry heaps of diseases.?


Anyone know what diseases boas carry that are a threat to Australian native fauna?


----------



## wokka (Apr 7, 2015)

BrownHash said:


> Anyone know what diseases boas carry that are a threat to Australian native fauna?


I guess the problem is that no -one knows the scource of the boa or where it has come from or been, and so consequently it could be carying diseases.This is one of the unintentional consequeces of making importation illegal, as the only way to get these animals is from under the table sources which have no verifiable history or quality control.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Apr 7, 2015)

It would be hilarious if the camera crew for the TV show Gold Coast Cops captured the stuff up. The police Gestapo would never let it get to air though.


----------



## arevenant (Apr 7, 2015)

WON'T SOMEBODY THINK OF THE CHILDREN!?!?!?

Oh and of course they KNOW it's disease harboring...
Also, the two kids that were crushed by an escaped Boa in Canada... Yeah the mother confessed to killing them actually...
Amazing journalism here folks.

That said I do hope they find it and brick it.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 7, 2015)

It'll be long gone, fortunate they only let one of the darned things go and not a pair that's capable of breeding.

I'm betting it's long gone and will not be seen again unless it starts raiding the chooks somewhere. Bit of luck and it'll eat a lot of roaming cats and foxes and maybe do something beneficial.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 7, 2015)

This featured on the ABC news tonight. They recognised that it was a mistake and are currently searching for it again.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-...-constrictor-by-mistake-on-gold-coast/6374398


----------



## onelife (Apr 8, 2015)

after the original article last week or so i was wondering if it would make the news, am sure the original owner has long gone too - a shame that the idiot has chosen this animal's future - i only hope the correct people find it and humainly take care of it.


----------

